

Show HN: Our photo print & ship library for iOS - brezina
http://dev.sincerely.com/

======
petervandijck
Really like it, this is of the same "I should have thought of that" smartness
as Slideshare was when I was first told of it. Youtube for presentations -
brilliant! Photoprint api for photo apps - brilliant!

And a built-in business model. Good luck guys!

------
matdwyer
Interesting. I run a web service that is looking for this type of service as
an addon, but I'm confused at your pricing. You take 99¢ base plus 30% of
anything over that? So if I charge $2, I get 70¢, you get $1.30, and you'll
mail a post card anywhere in the world? I run out of Canada, so you're
spending 59¢ for the stamp, xx¢ for the payment processing, and xx¢ for the
printing. Seems like a solid deal, hope you can make some $$ too!

Edit - I read your blog and see that it does seem to work that way.
Interesting, if you work for web services I may be interested as well.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Ditto on the Edit. Id be interested as well. Just sent a tweet to the
owners...

------
stevenp
SO COOL! Now I want to crowbar this into apps that don't even need it. :) "Who
wants to send a postcard from their to-do list!?"

------
timjahn
Are there enough iOS apps that need this functionality to support you as a
business?

And will there be enough in the future? I'm worried about this being way too
niche...

------
chrisgoodrich
Value proposition is surprisingly similar to PicPlum. Printed photos are
important.

PicPlum as a platform?

------
quizbiz
Cool concept but I just never see myself using this. As a frequent event
photographer, boy would I love a similar app that lets me quickly enter in a
number from a file name take down payment, and ship a print that I will upload
later to the customer.

~~~
brezina
cool. yeah - this is more for developers of photo apps. but there might be a
market for what you want as well. thanks for the feedback

------
yarone
Also see PostalMethods.com - a complete API for sending postal mail. You send
them the data (document, street addresses, etc) and they print and mail.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I use postal methods a lot for one of my websites (postsecretcollection.com
<\- Shameless plug). But they are a tad expensive on the postcard side if you
ask me. I just want to know how they get the price down to just 99 cents.

------
adamjernst
Isn't Apple going to shoot you down for accepting credit cards? It's in-app or
bust now.

~~~
plusbryan
Apple does not allow in-app payments for physical goods.

~~~
joeguilmette
they are either really bad at research or they know something that you do not.

------
ahsanhilal
I like the idea, but I do think the UI could be simplified a bit.

~~~
psuguitarplayer
Some of the views can be bypassed by the developer (say a dev has no need for
the cropping or messaging view), but we're always refining our flow and
looking for ways to adjust our UI. If you have any suggestions, we'd love to
hear from you. Just shoot an email to team@sincerely.com, SUBJECT: iOS Ship
Library Feedback.

------
teej
I have to type in a credit card number? Talk about a deal-breaker. That's a
very non-iOS interaction.

I understand the constraints, but that's what startups are all about - finding
clever ways around them. How soon can you put in a seamless flow?

~~~
brezina
We have many many customers on postagram and popbooth that don't have a
problem with entering a credit card. This is THE way that Apple wants
developers to charge for physical goods - see item 11.3 on these guidelines
[http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/09/apples-app-store-
review-g...](http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/09/apples-app-store-review-
guidelines-annotated-explained) (the actual guidelines are behind a login for
developers). So given these constraints, we believe this is a very seemless
flow - and our customers agree.

